# POC May??



## DonnyMonty (Apr 27, 2009)

Heading to POC for a week starting the 14th. Any reports of anyone seeing poons that far north yet? Should we even give it a shot, or should we just stay in the bay chasing specs and reds?


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Chase the reds. I wouldnt try to target tarpon out in the Gulf this far up untill June. To much water to cover and not many fish. There may be some at the jetties. 

If you do see some, send me a PM


----------



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

*Look for them anyway.*

If you read the 4/30 thread from Scot it seems some schools were spotted in the mid-coast. It doesn't give any more specific location but Port O'Connor looks like its on the mid coast. Look for them while on the water, is my thought! and have fun.


----------

